# FR: Elle s'est rendu compte - accord du participe passé de "se rendre compte"



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

En tant que femme, est-ce que j'ai besoin d'ajouter un «e» à la fin du mot « rendu » dans la phrase suivante:

« je me suis rendue compte de qqch » ou
« je me suis rendu compte de qqch »?

Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Gil

Elle avait essayé d'« écrire », mais s'était vite rendu compte qu'elle n'avait pas de talent littéraire (MONTHERLANT,

Montherlant n'en mettait pas...


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci pour vos réponses....

Je ne me souviens pas de la règle, mais si je ne me trompe pas, comme le verbe « rendre » est suivi d'un complément d'objet direct «compte » on ne met pas de «e» à la fin du mot « rendu ».

Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui puisse vérifier cela?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## francais_espanol

Est-ce qu'on suivrait la même règle dans ce cas:

On écrit « je me suis lavée »
mais « je me suis lavé les cheveux (COD) » (n'est-ce pas? je ne suis pas sûre à 100%)

Donc:
« je me suis rendue à la gare » mais
« je me suis rendu compte (COD) »

Est-ce que ça a du sens?

Merci d'avance


----------



## fungetwanger

I think you're right yeh, because there is agreement with a preceding direct object (PDO) but in the cases you have given, like je me suis lave les cheveux, the 'me' is indirect.. its as if youre saying i washed the hair for me. the preceding bits the important bit. 
i think, anyway....


----------



## CapnPrep

beaucoup de sens, c'est tout à fait correct


----------



## poulbot77

Cela a du sens!

Je sentirai bien quelque chose comme:

Je me suis lavé les cheveux = j'ai lavé mes cheveux!
Je me suis rendu compte = j'ai rendu compte à moi!

Question très intéressante!

Je vais essayer d'approfondir!

PP


----------



## bloomiegirl

The past participle of reflexive verbs agree with the subject, but not the past participle of "se rendre compte," But why?


----------



## Brunoboe

Avec le verbe être : 
The past participle of *direct *reflexive verbs agree with the subject (elle s'est lavée)
but
The past participle of *indirect *reflexive verbs agree with the direct object if it's before the verb (les mains qu'elle s'est lavées / elle s'est lavé les mains)
In your sentence, "compte" is after the verb therefore "rendu" is invariant.


----------



## omahieu

In that type of sentence, you should always try to identify what/whom the participle refers to. If it has been (completely) stated before, then the participle agrees with it. 

In that case, if you ask yourself "qui s'est rendu ?", that just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## geostan

Brunoboe said:


> Avec le verbe être :
> The past participle of *direct *reflexive verbs agree with the subject (elle s'est lavée)
> but
> The past participle of *indirect *reflexive verbs agree with the direct object if it's before the verb (les mains qu'elle s'est lavées / elle s'est lavé les mains)
> In your sentence, "compte" is after the verb therefore "rendu" is invariant.



I agree with part of your statement. _Compte_ is definitely the direct object, and after the verb. So, the past participle remains invariable. But the idea that in _elle s'est lavée_, the participle is agreeing with the subject is incorrect. Clearly "se" is a preceding direct object. It may amount to the same agreement, but it answers the question: Ella a lavé qui?  Answer: elle-même.

The question of agreement with pronominal verbs has been raised many times in this forum. Some of them cover the subject quite thoroughly.

Cheers!


----------



## Centipede

Hi,

I'd really appreciate some help with grammar. I'm trying to say "I realized". Being a female, should I say "je me suis renduE compte" or "je me suis rendu compte"?

I decided at first that the verb should agree with the subject because of the auxiliaire être, but somehow the phrase looks weird on paper.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## JD-Styles

It's "je me suis rendu compte" whether you're male or female.


----------



## Franglais1969

JD-Styles said:


> It's "je me suis rendu compte" whether you're male or female.



Are you certain female isn't *rendue*?  I'm not convinced...

Google has 276,000 hits for "je me suis rendue compte."


----------



## JD-Styles

I'm sure, it's a common mistake. Hence the number of hits.

je me suis rendu compte = j'ai rendu compte *à moi *(though this is horrible French)

So the "me" in the original sentence is a "COI", so there can be no agreement. It's always "rendu compte".


----------



## Gollum

Bonjour, 
J'aimerais savoir pourquoi le participe passé du verbe "se rendre compte", ne fait pas l'accord avec le sujet dans la phrase suivant: " Leurs parents étaient furieux quand ils se sont rendu compte que leur apartement avait été campbriolé"

Ce que j'ai appris, c'est que "se rendre compte" est traité comme un verbe essentiellement pronominal, donc, il va s'accorder avec le sujet. Donc la phrase devrait lire "ils se sont rendus compte" n'est pas? 
Merci Beaucoup.


----------



## floise

Hi Gollum,

'Se rendre compte' is an exception:

Le participe reste invariable dans l'expression s'en donner à coeur joie, ainsi que dans se rendre compte.http://home.ican.net/~galandor/grammair/partici3.htm

Floise


----------



## flipflopslove

How come se rendre compte in passe compose does not agree with the subject?

For example: Nous nous sommes *rendu* (no 's') compte que nous...

and 
same for se dire... why is there no agreement?
Elle s'est dit (no "e")??


----------



## le chat noir

This is a thing a lot of native speakers have difficults with too .

In your examples the reflexive pronoun "se" or "nous" is not a direct object complement but an indirect one, so the past participe remains unchanged (even though the complement is preceding the verb).

nous *nous* sommes rendu compte -> nous avons rendu compte *à nous-mêmes*
elle *s'*est dit -> elle a dit *à elle-même*


----------



## globalconcoction

itka said:


> [...]
> Dans ton exemple :
> Elle s'est rendu compte ... _de quoi ?_ (proposition principale)
> - _qu'elle avait perdu son sac_ (proposition subordonnée complétive)



Encore une question - (ca n'en finit pas )
Dans la phrase - elle s'est rendu(e?) compte DE son erreur..
Rendu avec ou sans <E>? De son erreur est-ce aussi subordonnee completive?


----------



## Burgundy Miss

Réponse à la première question : 

Dans le cas d'un verbe réfléchi  ex "Elles se sont rendu*es* compte de...." (ou) "Elles s'en sont rendu*es* compte." le participe passé s'accordera toujours en genre (masculin ou féminin) et en nombre (singulier ou pluriel) avec le sujet.  Ceci tient aussi pour tout verbe conjugé avec l'auxiliaire_ être. ex _ "Elles sont parti*es *hier soir."


----------



## itka

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, Burgundy Miss.

*se rendre compte* : le COD de _rendre_ est _compte_ et il n'est jamais placé avant le verbe, donc il n'y a jamais d'accord.

Je me suis rendu compte... (je = féminin)
Elle s'est rendu compte...
Nous nous sommes rendu compte...

Mais si vous voulez en discuter... il faudrait ouvrir un nouveau fil ! (Je me demande même s'il n'en existe pas déjà à ce sujet)


----------



## Yulissa2

Bonjour.
J'ai une question sur la grammaire française:

si une femme (fille) dit :
je ne me suis jamais rendu comte que ...
faut-il accorder le participe passé en genre avec le sujet (je veux dire faut-il écrire "e" à la fin - rendu - ou non ?)

[…]

Merci.


----------



## vanagreg

Non, dans cette locution, rendre ne s'accorde pas.


----------



## Katoussa

C'est une controverse en Français 
Ca pourrait m'arriver de l'accorder mais je crois que la règle dit de ne pas le faire car c'est un verbe entier 'se rendre compte'
C'est comme 'avoir l'air fin', pour une femme on ne peut pas dire 'avoir l'air fine'.

Katoussa.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Si c'est une femme: Je ne me suis jamais renduE compte. Iben Xavier

PS (I think, I am wrong) It must be as commented above by others


----------



## Katoussa

Voici un extrait de l'article du tlf avec un exemple qui illustre notre problème:

*Se rendre compte que,* ou plus rarement, *de ce que* + complétive.  _Elle avait essayé d'_« _écrire_ »_, mais s'était vite rendu compte qu'elle n'avait pas de talent littéraire_ (MONTHERLANT, _Les Jeunes filles, _1936, p. 954).

Le sujet est une femme et le participe passé 'rendu' n'est pas accordé.
Peut-on prendre cet exemple comme règle?

Katoussa.


----------



## Moon Palace

Voir ici la règle d'accord des verbes pronominaux.


----------



## Bongoon

Bonjour, I stumbled across this sentence when researching French flirting:

"J'étais assise avec ma cigarette à la main et je me suis rendu compte que je préférerais t'avoir toi dans la main."

The first "assise" has me believe that the narrator is a woman (this, unfortunately, is no apparent since there is no context given with this example). However, shouldn't "rendu" then also feature a trailing "e" to indicate a feminin "person principale"?

Furthermore, is "t'avoir toi" correct, or mis-spelt? I would have expected "d'avoir toi"...

Thanks so much in advance for your help!

Bongoon


----------



## wildeline

Bonsoir, 
je te réponds pour relancer ta question, mais attends d'autres réponses car je n'ai pas toujours confiance dans mon jugement.
-assise : c'est bien une femme.
-j'écrirais donc aussi rendue.
-t'avoir toi est correct.
Soyez gentils de confirmer, merci.


----------



## ChrisPa

Comme c'est "se rendre compte", rendre ne s'accorde pas ici [...]


----------



## wildeline

Merci ChrisPa,
je me rends compte de mes lacunes en grammaire, je m'en suis rendu compte.


----------



## janpol

je me suis rendu compte que...
Il faut considérer que c'est le verbe "se rendre compte" qui est employé = il est pronominal de sens réfléchi, il s'accorde donc avec le COD s'il est avant. il n'y a pas de COD ("me" est un complément indirect = j'ai rendu compte à qui ? A moi (me) donc "rendu" ne s'accorde pas.


----------



## geostan

C'est encore plus simple que cela. _compte_ est l'objet direct de _rendre_. Il suit son verbe, il est masculin singulier, donc participe invariable.


----------



## janpol

je ne vois pas les choses ainsi, Geostan : je ne pense pas qu'on puisse voir "compte" comme un complément de "rendre" comme dans "il m'a rendu des comptes". L'absence d'article entre "rendre" et "compte" fait, me semble-t-il, de ces deux mots une locution verbale (à l'origine de "compte rendu") que l'on peut remplacer par un seul verbe : "je me suis rendu compte..." = j"ai compris/réalisé que..."
Si "compte" était COD de "rendre","que je préfèrerais......" serait complément de quoi ?


----------



## naadhicar

Katoussa: ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que "se rendre compte" serait "un verbe entier", dans les expressions les verbes s'accordent normalement. le lien qui a été donné explique très bien la règle (dans une forme pronominale - donc utilisant l'auxiliaire être -  on fait les accords comme s'il s'agissait de l'auxiliaire avoir, et dans l'expression 'se rendre compte', "se" n'est pas complément d'objet direct - contrairement à ce qu'on trouve dans le phrase "elle s'est renduE à Paris).

ça n'a donc aucun rapport avec "elle a l'air fin', où "fin" est un adjectif qui s'accorde dans cette phrase précise avec "air" (cela dit les règles d'accord avec l'expression "avoir l'air" sont un peu complexes, dans certains cas ça s'accorde avec le sujet)


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

J'ajoute à l'explication de naadhicar (bienvenue sur le forum ) cet extrait de la BDL (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> Aux temps composés, le participe passé rendu *demeure toujours invariable* dans cette locution. Selon la règle d’accord des verbes occasionnellement pronominaux, le participe passé ne s’accorde qu’avec un complément direct placé devant le verbe. Or, *dans se rendre compte, ce qui tient lieu de complément direct est le nom compte, toujours placé après le verbe, d’où l’invariabilité du participe passé*.  Source : *Se rendre compte*


----------



## jadedhero

janpol said:


> je ne vois pas les choses ainsi, Geostan : je ne pense pas qu'on puisse voir "compte" comme un complément de "rendre" comme dans "il m'a rendu des comptes". L'absence d'article entre "rendre" et "compte" fait, me semble-t-il, de ces deux mots une locution verbale (à l'origine de "compte rendu") que l'on peut remplacer par un seul verbe : "je me suis rendu compte..." = j"ai compris/réalisé que..."
> Si "compte" était COD de "rendre","que je préfèrerais......" serait complément de quoi ?



I think that 'que' here is a subordinating conjunction to include a phrase with a verb not necessarily indicating that the following phrase is the direct object. If you become aware of an object you would say 'se rendre compte *de* *qch*'.  Moreover, if you put _de _in front of an object it is no longer a COD, but a COI along with _me_.  You see, I may be wrong, but the last bit seems to me like '_taking account_ _of something'_ _taking _is the verb and _account_ would be the object, and _something_ would be the object of the preposition _of_ and therefore not a direct object. Furthermore, if taken into this view _compte_ would be the COD of _rendre._  Although I have been wrong many times, this is how it seems to me...



geostan said:


> C'est encore plus simple que cela. _compte_ est l'objet direct de _rendre_. Il suit son verbe, il est masculin singulier, donc participe invariable.



I agree, but because _compte _comes after the verb, _rendu_ is not necessarily agreeing in gender with _compte_, because even if _compte_ were feminine _rendu_ would not change to _rendue_ because the COD is _after _the verb and not before it in pronominal form.


----------



## geostan

jadedhero said:


> I agree, but because _compte _comes after the verb, _rendu_ is not necessarily agreeing in gender with _compte_, because even if _compte_ were feminine _rendu_ would not change to _rendue_ because the COD is _after _the verb and not before it in pronominal form.



That's my point. It is the mere presence of a direct object after the verb that makes *any* agreement impossible.


----------



## Maître Capello

And the winner is… 

As a matter of fact, Geostan and Jadedhero are both correct: _compte_ definitely *is* the COD of _se rendre_ and since it is not only placed after the verb but is also singular masculine, the past participle is necessarily _rend*u*_, regardless of the gender of the subject.

_Ils/Elles se sont rend*u* compte _(COD) _de/que/de ce que…_


----------

